

Lying children will grow up to be successful citizens - amichail
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/7730522/Lying-children-will-grow-up-to-be-successful-citizens.html

======
thewileyone
I guess "successful" has nothing to do with "honesty".

------
woomba
More like a successful con

